# Ζητούνται ΙΣΠΑΝΙΚΑ - ΑΓΓΛΙΚΑ και στοιχεία ΓΑΛΛΙΚΗΣ για ΑΘΗΝΑΪΚΗ ΠΟΔΟΣΦΑΙΡΙΚΗ ΟΜΑΔΑ



## AoratiMelani (Feb 17, 2011)

*Έλαβα το εξής μήνυμα από φίλη, το ποστάρω εδώ μήπως ενδιαφέρει κάποιον. Δεν γνωρίζω τίποτε για την καθαυτό αγγελία ούτε για το γραφείο που την προώθησε.*

Άτομο μη έμπειρο στη διερμηνεία ο οποίος να γνωρίζει ΙΣΠΑΝΙΚΑ - ΑΓΓΛΙΚΑ και στοιχεία ΓΑΛΛΙΚΗΣ, βέβαια η ποδοσφαιρική γνώση θα ήταν επιπλέον προσόν.

Η απασχόληση αφορά ΑΘΗΝΑΙΚΗ ΠΟΔΟΣΦΑΙΡΙΚΗ ΟΜΑΔΑ.

ΩΡΑΡΙΟ : 09.30 - 17.30 ΔΕΥΤ/ΠΑΡ επιπλέον παρουσία την ημέρα του αγώνα.

ΠΡΟΣΦΕΡΟΥΝ : πρόσληψη με καθαρό μισθό 800 ΕΥΡΩ (ΑΝΕΙΔΙΚΕΥΤΟΥ) + ΚΙΝΗΤΟ

Επικοινωνία στο ε-μαιλ [email protected]
ή στο κινητό 6973274643 Μιρόσνιτσένκο Ιρίνα

Miroshnichenko Irina
Translation/Interpretation Greek - Russian - Ukrainian

Member of the Hellenic Association of Translators

tel.:+302130326677
mob.: +306973274643
e-mail: [email protected]
Skype: miroshn53


----------



## Palavra (Feb 17, 2011)

AoratiMelani said:


> Άτομο *μη έμπειρο* στη διερμηνεία ο οποίος να γνωρίζει ΙΣΠΑΝΙΚΑ - ΑΓΓΛΙΚΑ και στοιχεία ΓΑΛΛΙΚΗΣ, βέβαια η ποδοσφαιρική γνώση θα ήταν επιπλέον προσόν.


----------



## Rogerios (Feb 17, 2011)

Palavra said:


>



Εμ, πώς αλλιώς θα βρουν άνθρωπο που θα του δίνουν μισθό ανειδίκευτου, έ; Αχ και βαχ...

[και ποιά να είναι άραγε αυτή η ομάδα με την τόσο χουβαρντάδικη διάθεση προς τους διερμηνείς; αν είναι πρώτης κατηγορίας, οι υποψήφιοι είναι μόλις 5: οι τρεις του ΠΟΚ, ο Ατρόμητος κι ο Πανιώνιος. Ισπανόφωνους και γαλλόφωνους έχουν όλοι, αλλά λόγω σύνθεσης έμψυχου δυναμικού θα έδινα προβάδισμα στην ομάδα του Περιστερίου - εκτός κι αν η τρίτη των μεγάλων αποφάσισε να κάνει κι εδώ εκπτώσεις. Βέβαια μπορεί να πρόκειται απλά για σύλλογο Β΄ Εθνικής... παρντόν Football League 1]


----------



## azimuthios (Feb 17, 2011)

Ξέρεις τώρα, Παλάβρα, λέει ο Λέτο ή οι Ισπανοί του Άρη: 

(συγχώρα τα ισπανικά μου): Creo que Olympiakos es un equipo muy bien! 

Άπειρος διερμηνέας: Πιστεύω πως η βαθμολογική διαφορά του Ολυμπιακού από τους υπόλοιπους κάνει το παιχνίδι πολύ δύσκολο αφού ο Ολυμπιακός είναι ταυτόχρονα και μια από τις καλύτερες ομάδες της Ελλάδας και οι παίκτες του... 

Με άλλα λόγια δεν έχει σημασία τι θα λέει ο ισπανόφωνος αλλά σημασία έχει τι δηλώσεις θα θέλουμε εμείς να περάσουμε στον Τύπο.

Δείκτης μπλαμπλά: 10 με τόνο


----------



## Palavra (Feb 17, 2011)

Rogerios said:


> Εμ, πώς αλλιώς θα βρουν άνθρωπο που θα του δίνουν μισθό ανειδίκευτου, έ; Αχ και βαχ...





AoratiMelani said:


> ΠΡΟΣΦΕΡΟΥΝ : πρόσληψη με καθαρό μισθό 800 ΕΥΡΩ (ΑΝΕΙΔΙΚΕΥΤΟΥ) + ΚΙΝΗΤΟ









Σοβαρά τώρα, όταν ξαναβρεθούμε από κοντά, θυμηθείτε μου να σας πω για επικές συνεντεύξεις που είχα με εταιρείες που μεσολαβούν για να βρουν διερμηνείς για ομάδες. Είναι να απορείς, τόσα εκατομμύρια παίρνουν οι παίχτες και οι προπονητές, και τσιγκουνεύονται να δώσουν μια δεκάρα παραπάνω να προσλάβουν επαγγελματία διερμηνέα. Και μάλιστα για επάγγελμα που κανονικά πρέπει να χρυσοπληρώνεται.

Και επ' ευκαιρία, να ζητήσω συγγνώμη από την Αόρατη Μελάνη για την αποδόμηση του νήματος, αλλά δεν άντεξα.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Feb 17, 2011)

Kττγμ η συγκεκριμένη αγγελία κινείται στη λογική του γιού και της θυγατέρας του μπακάλη και δεν καταλαβαίνω πώς μπορούμε από τη μία να επικρίνουμε (αυστηρά και σωστά) κάθε κατόρθωμα αυτών των γιών και θυγατέρων και από την άλλη να προσφέρουμε βήμα σε αυτούς που θέλουν να τους προσλάβουν.

Άκου «ανειδίκευτος» διερμηνέας με δύο καλές και μια τρίτη γλώσσα, οχτάωρο συν Κυριακές, για να τον πληρώσουν ψίχουλα! Τι θα πρέπει να κάνουν τότε οι ειδικευμένοι για να ζήσουν;


----------



## daeman (Feb 17, 2011)

Να δουλεύουν σαν ειδικευμένοι σκλάβοι, καλή ώρα, για να παραδώσουν τις δουλειές που φτάνουν επιτέλους με το σταγονόμετρο σε αυτούς, αφού τις περισσότερες θα τις έχουν αναλάβει ήδη οι ανειδίκευτοι σκλάβοι και θα τις έχουν ολοκληρώσει με όποια ποιότητα τους επιτρέπει η συνείδηση και οι συνθήκες που τους επιβάλλουν οι καημένοι οι φτωχούληδες αφέντες των όποιων ομάδων, γραφείων κ.λπ. Καταταχτείτε, μας έλεγαν.


----------



## Palavra (Feb 21, 2011)

Μας προβλημάτισε λίγο αυτό το νήμα, και γι' αυτό το αποσύραμε προσωρινά από την κυκλοφορία. Είναι ή δεν είναι πρέπον να σχολιάζουμε τις αγγελίες που αναρτώνται στο φόρουμ;
Μετά από συζήτηση, ωστόσο, καταλήξαμε στο ότι η αγγελία δημοσιεύτηκε σε χώρο όπου επιτρέπονται τα σχόλια, και ο καθένας είναι ελεύθερος να έχει τη γνώμη του, επομένως η ετυμηγορία ήταν: Λεφτεριά στο νήμα!


----------

